# 2 ADS RS12, one doesnt play! =(



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

I got 2 new looking ADS RS12's and one doesnt make ANY noise unless the gain is turned up a lot. Even then, it barely moves at all.

The sub looks perfect so I'm not sure what it could be.

I tested the sub by wiring both together first and then by itself, both times it requires A LOT to make the sub move even a little.

Please help?


----------



## oslouie (Jul 6, 2010)

Get yourself a multimeter and see what the coils are sitting at.


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

In my experience, these things don't really move too much. If they are aluminum coned, which I believe all of the RS's were, and if you push them too hard, you'll short out the tinsel leads against the cone. I was powering a pair of these with a Memphis Big Belle and ended up blowing both of them because I pushed them wayyyyy to hard.


----------



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

Forgot to mention, both coils are sitting at 4 ohms each which is correct. I also sent power to each voice coil momentarily and both do not do anything.


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

swong46 said:


> Forgot to mention, both coils are sitting at 4 ohms each which is correct. I also sent power to each voice coil momentarily and both do not do anything.


Same thing happened to mine


----------



## laxcat73 (May 19, 2010)

maybe the company forgot to magnetize the ferrite. happened to quite a few of tc sounds and elemental designs back in the day

try connecting your multimeter to milliamps and connect as if you would test the impedance and push the coil down to see if it generates any current. if not, and given it reads 4 ohms on each coil then it's definitely the permanent magnet


----------



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

No current gets generated. I tried each voice coil and I tried it in series.


----------



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

Turns out one terminal pair was flipped during manufacturing

Anyways, now they are hooked together as 4 ohm final load and some reason they are extremely quiet now (together).

The volume before clipping of both subs is WAAY less then the volume of one of the subs before getting near clipping... What gives?

Should I try flipping the wires on one of the sub? Maybe its destructive interference?


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I would just replace them. They sound like poo.

Oh wait, are these the new or old school A/D/S/? Cause the new stuff sucks.


----------



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

its old (i think)


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

swong46 said:


> Turns out one terminal pair was flipped during manufacturing
> 
> Anyways, now they are hooked together as 4 ohm final load and some reason they are extremely quiet now (together).
> 
> ...


Sounds out of phase as you're suspecting.


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

I believe you have the new stuff (aka- after the DEI buyout). The pre-DEI sub model numbers were either a(size)s or 3(size)rs - a12s or 310rs for example. I could be wrong- but I think the pre-DEI subwoofers were only offered in those two series of model numbers.


----------

